# Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?



## Schulle24 (5. Oktober 2013)

*Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Hallo liebe Sound Liebhaber.

Kurze Ausgangssituation:
Zurzeit besitze ich ein G35 Headset womit ich aber überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin (Unbequem und das Kabel verdreht sich sehr stark)
Ich hab eine Verbindung per HDMi Kabel von meiner Grafikkarte zu meinen Denon 1912 Av Receiver. Wo wiederum ein Teufels System THX 5 angeschlossen ist.

Meine Idee ist 
Eine Sound Karte zu kaufen  (welche?) die denn mit den AV receiver verbunden ist Damit ich auch beim Lauten Musik hörenbzw Filme schauen eine gute Qualität hab. (Wie??? Info: Digital Input am Receiver ist schon belegt)

Als Kophörer zum Gamen und Musik hören am PC hab ich nach Recherche mir den Phillips Fidelio X1 herausgesucht + Ansteckmikro.
Ich suche blos noch eine "Schreibtisch Station" womit ich leise und Laut machen kann.

An der Soundkarte möchte ich mit möglichst keine Adpter arbeiten. Und den Sound am besten parallel Zu den Kophörern und Av Receiver hören. 

Budget: insg. 350€ 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.

(Wenn ihr noch andere Ideen zu den KH habt, immer her damit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Beim Kopfhörer könnte man auch zum Beyerdynamik 770 / 880 / 990 greifen je nach Aufbau und Ohm. Generell könnt eman auch ohne extra Soundkarte an den Receiver gehen per opt. oder dig. Coax In, nur ein Micro kann man darüber nicht betreiben


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

so richtig habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was du genau suchst 
n kopfhörer verstärker??? den man übern AVR betreibt?


----------



## Schulle24 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Ein Mirkrofon möchte ich ja auch garnicht über den Receiver betreiben 
Ich möchte blos 5.1 Sound von mein PC (Soundkarte) zum Denon 1912 haben. Leider ist der Optische eingang schon belegt (durch den Fernseher)

Gleichzeitig brauch ich aber noch am PC einen Vernünftigen Kophörer um direkt am PC zu hören.

Meine Frage an euch ist: Wie kann ich das verwirklichen?
Welche Soundkarte eignet sich dafür am besten???
Wie soll ich sie denn am Denon anschließen?

Kennt ihr noch ein guten schreibtisch HUB?


----------



## NuTSkuL (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

nja, dann nimm doch den coax eingang^^
als kopfhörer kann ich (meine) denon AH-d600 empfehlen. sehr bequem und super sound...halt recht warm und nicht so klar/analytisch wie die beyer dynamic
auch wenn er komischerweise sehr kritische test abbekommen hat

bringt hdmi von der graka keinen sorround sound rüber?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Als Soundkarte könnte man eine Xonar DX / DGX nehmen wenn man virt. Dolby Headset haben will für den Kopfhörer und den PC als Standalone belässt. Wenn du HDMI nutzt sollte der Sound auch darüber möglich sein


----------



## mucka24 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Mit der HDMI Verbindung von Deiner Grafikkarte zum Denon hast du schon die bestmögliche Audioübertragung zum Receiver (obwohl da noch interessant wäre zu wissen welche Grafikkarte). Eine Soundkarte wird Dir da beim laut Musik hören und bei Filmen (Denke mal DD/DTS Bitstream) keine Vorteile bieten. Der Receiver übernimmt die Klangaufbereitung. Hochwertige dedizierte Soundkarten sind nur dann zu Empfehlen, wenn du ein Aktives Boxensystem, bzw. Endstufe ohne Dekoder direkt hinter der Soundkarte betreibst. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Soundkarten ist evtl. der Equalizer um Finetunig zu betreiben, dass geht aber auch mit HDMI über die Grafikkarte (nur nicht so komfortabel, über Programme wie z.B. Equalizer APO). 

Zu der Sache mit den Kopfhören und der "Schreibtischstation" würde sich evtl eine USB Soundkarte eignen. Aber warum Kopfhörerbetrieb parallel zum Receiver-/Boxenbetrieb?


----------



## Jeanboy (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Also Soundkarte eine Asus Xonar U7 ASUS Xonar U7, USB (90YB00AB-M0UC00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für den Fidelio

und den AV Receiver über HDMI Sound betreiben


----------



## Schulle24 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*



mucka24 schrieb:


> Mit der HDMI Verbindung von Deiner Grafikkarte zum Denon hast du schon die bestmögliche Audioübertragung zum Receiver (obwohl da noch interessant wäre zu wissen welche Grafikkarte). Eine Soundkarte wird Dir da beim laut Musik hören und bei Filmen (Denke mal DD/DTS Bitstream) keine Vorteile bieten. Der Receiver übernimmt die Klangaufbereitung. Hochwertige dedizierte Soundkarten sind nur dann zu Empfehlen, wenn du ein Aktives Boxensystem, bzw. Endstufe ohne Dekoder direkt hinter der Soundkarte betreibst. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Soundkarten ist evtl. der Equalizer um Finetunig zu betreiben, dass geht aber auch mit HDMI über die Grafikkarte (nur nicht so komfortabel, über Programme wie z.B. Equalizer APO).
> 
> Zu der Sache mit den Kopfhören und der "Schreibtischstation" würde sich evtl eine USB Soundkarte eignen. Aber warum Kopfhörerbetrieb parallel zum Receiver-/Boxenbetrieb?



Achso ist das. Ich dachte wenn ich mir schon eine Soundkarte kaufe , dass ich denn gleich meine Heimkino Anlage damit befeuern kann
Aber wenn das überhaupt kein Sinn macht bin ich ja beruhigt 
Ich hab als Graka eine HD 6950.

Das mit den Parralel Betrieb hat sich denn auch errledigt. Ich wollte blos Verhindern wenn ich zur Anlage umschalte das ich irgendwas umstecken  muss.

Denn nehme ich wohl eine Asus Xonar U7 als Externe Soundkarte. Und gut ist 

Für weitere Ideen bin ich natürlich immernoch offen.
PS. Der Phillips Fidelio ist noch nicht gekauft.


----------



## mucka24 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

 Ein Digitales Audiosignal bleibt ein digitales Audiosignal, höherwertige Bauteile bringen nur etwas bei der Analogen Audioübertragung, wie vom Receiver zu den Boxen, bzw. Soundkarte zu Aktiv-Boxen. Das Beste Ergebnis bez. Klangqualität erzielst Du, wenn max. 1 Einheit (AV Receiver bzw. Soundkarte) den Sound aufbereitet. Zu viele Köche.... Der Denon gleicht z.B. Besonderheiten Deines Raums bzw. Schwächen deiner Lautsprecher mit der Audyssey Einmessung ziemlich gut aus. Er erhält dann über HDMI das unverfälschste Audiosignal von der Windows Audio API (DirectX oder WASAPI z.B.). 

Idealerweiser wird so wenig wie möglich "verbessert", dies erfordert aber einen perfekten Raum, mit den dazu passenden perfekten Lautsprechern. Also praktisch nicht umzusetzen.

Zu den Kopfhörern kann ich Dir leider keinen Tipp geben, meine Nachbarn sind zum Glück seeehr leidensfähig


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

HDMI ist sicher in dem Falle das Mittel der Wahl. Bei Surroundformaten bleibt einem - zumindest bei den "HD" Formaten - ohnehin normalerweise nix anderes übrig. Allerdings ist die Schnittstelle natürlich weit davon entfernt eine gute Schnittstelle für Audioübertragungen zu sein. Auch wenn dass bei dem hier verwendeten Equipment vermutlich nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt, so ist doch eine HDMI Verbindung klanglich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. 

Es stört mich dabei nur, dass hier oft so getan wird, als ob digitale Verbindungen das Optimum zu sein und es praktisch egal ist welche Schnittstelle oder gar welche Geräte zur Übertragung herangezogen werden!


----------



## Jeanboy (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> so ist doch eine HDMI Verbindung klanglich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
> 
> Es stört mich dabei nur, dass hier oft so getan wird, als ob digitale Verbindungen das Optimum zu sein und es praktisch egal ist welche Schnittstelle oder gar welche Geräte zur Übertragung herangezogen werden!


 
Welche Verbindung ist denn besser als HDMI Sound deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## mucka24 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Bei einer HDMI Verbindung und der vom TE verwendeten Grafikkarte kann das Audiosignal PCM Mehrkanal bis zu 24 Bit 192000 HZ übertragen werden. Es wird absolut nichts von der Quelle bis zum Receiver verändert (solange ind Windows Raumkorrektur/Laustärkeausgleich deaktiviert ist). Wie mann das besser machen kann ist mir nicht bekannt. Ein KOAX/Optisches Kabel bekommt das nicht hin. Wichtig ist, was später mit diesem Signal angestellt wird. Dies ist dann die Aufgabe des AV Receivers/Decoders, welcher das Signal unverfälscht bekommen sollte. Deshalb ist mir nicht klar wie du darauf kommst, dass HDMI klanglich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, Zappaesk (da das HDMI Kabel bzw. die Schnittstelle in dieser Konfig keinen Einfluss auf den Klang hat, ist die Verbindung klangneutral, das Signal wird nur bis zum Receiver durchgereicht). 

Erst wenn die digitale Verarbeitung erfolgt ist (ob nun durch Receiver oder hochwertige Soundkarte und die enthaltenen DSP´s) haben die Komponenten wie Verstärkerschaltkreise, analoge Kabelverbindungen und nicht zuletzt die Lautsprecher an sich einen Einfluss auf das Klangbild.


----------



## soth (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Tja, leider gibt es auch auf der digitalen Seite einige Hürden, Jitter ist da z.B. so ein Thema.
HDMI ist nicht das Optimale, das wird dir Jeder bestätigen, der ein bisschen Ahnung davon hat und nein, auch nicht jedes "digitale" Kabel ist gleich gut, dort gibt es ebenfalls Unterschiede.
Dass das bei den meisten Menschen kein Thema spielt ist eine andere Baustelle, richtiger wird das Gesagte dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## mucka24 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Ok ja, die Qualität des Kabels bzw die Länge hat einen Einfluss (Dämpfung), aber im Hifi-/Heimkinobereich (PA ist wieder ein anderes Thema), und wenn ein AV-Receiver verwendet wird, würde ich immer eine Digitale Verbindung einer Analogen zum Receiver vorziehen (Kurze Distanzen einhalten und ein HDMI Kabel mit aktueller Spezifikation, nicht das billigste, aber das teuierste Oelhbach muss es auch nicht sein). Und die HDMI Schnittstelle der HD 68xx ist auch nicht zu vergleichen mit einer, wie Sie z.B. auf älteren Grafikkarten oder manchen  Onboard Chips verwendet wird, wo lediglich ein S/PDIF Signal durch das HDMI Kabel geschliffen wird.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Hier geht es nicht nur um die Dämpfung, sondern auch um einige andere Einflussfaktoren, z.B. Reflektionen im Kabel, Lichteinfall am Stecker (bei optischen Kabeln), verwendete Protokolle usw.
Und nocheinmal, HDMI ist einfach nicht das Optimale für Audio, egal wie neu die verwendete Hardware ist, Audio stand bei der Entwicklung von HDMI einfach nicht im Vordergrund.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Welche Verbindung ist denn besser als HDMI Sound deiner Meinung nach?


 
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bleibt einem bei Mehrkanal ja praktisch nix anderes übrig als HDMI zu benutzen. Allerdings weißt diese Übertragung einige Schwächen auf, die man auch hören kann. Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann dafür und müsste mal die genauen Hintergründe in einer ruhigen Minute recherchieren. Allerdings ist die Übertragung per HDMI mitunter wesentlich stärker jitterbehaftet als die einer S/P-DIF Schnittstelle. 

Optimal ist S/P-DIF allerdings auch nicht (wobei speziell die elektrische Variante schon ganz gut taugt). Das wurde auch zu einer Zeit konzipiert als das Thema Jitter noch nicht bekannt war und deswegen auch nicht berücksichtigt werden konnte. 

Besser sind Schnittstellen die eine getrennte Leitung für Daten und Takt haben (z.B. i2c). Sowas gibts auch als Erweiterungen (proprietäre Lösungen) für S/P-DIF und mittlerweile sogar für HDMI. Damit kann man dann von einer "guten" Lösung sprechen. Solche Lösungen, die mittels einer separaten Taktleitung arbeiten sollte sich jeder mal anhören. Der Unterschied ist frappierend!

USB ist z.B. auch nur dann wirklich gut für Audio, wenn der Wandler im asynchronen Modus arbeitet und praktisch das Signal selbst nochmal neu taktet. Moderne Geräte machen das üblicherweise - zumindest die "Guten" 

Diese Dinge sind im übrigen unabhängig vom Kabel und sonstigen Komponenten. Die Unterschiede dieser Dinge kommen dann nur noch on Top dazu!


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Also ich hab mich da mal schlau gemacht. HDMI ist fürs High-End doch nicht so schlecht wie wir gedacht haben. Zwar ist HDMI noch immer leicht mehr Jitter-behaftet als SPDIF, aber es hält sich in Grenzen. Es soll wohl mit Versionen unter 1.3 Probleme gegeben haben, die jedoch beseitigt wurden. Der Jitter wird im HighEnd anders unterbunden, so das man ihn nicht mehr hört. Bei Denon ist es eine zusätzliche Leitung für den Takt, names DenonLink. Andere Hersteller arbeiten mit sehr effektiven Chips zur Jitter Unterdrückung (Marantz). Also im LowEnd fällt Jitter nicht auf, weil man ihn nicht hört, im HighEnd weil man ihn effektiv beseitigt 
Zudem hat HDMI eine eigene Fehlerkorrektur, welche auf Basis von TMDS basiert. D.h. es wird das gleiche Signal nochmals über ein anderes Andernpaar übertragen. So sollen elektrische Störungen fast vollständig eliminiert werden. Die HDMI-Org gibt übrigrigens auch die Schirmung der Kabel vor und sagt selber, das es keinen Unterschied zwischen billigen und teuren Kabeln gibt. Das trifft zumindest auf kurze Strecken unter 3m zu. Ein Kabel für 8-15€ reicht also aus. Es sollte nur nicht der ganz billige China-Schrot für 2€ sein. Fehler kann man bei HDMI übrigens sehen. Bei dunklen Bildern würden weiße Punkte aufblitzen, welche man dann ja doch wahrnimmt 
Den Unterschied, den wir mal bei einer Hörsession herausgehört haben, konnte ich auf was anderes zurückführen.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Solche Lösungen wie die von Denon gab und gibt es von einigen Herstellern. Damit kann man wie ich schon schrieb die Qualität der Widergabe spürbar steigern. Marantz ist im übrigen ja quasi Denon und deswegen dürften die zum Einsatz kommenden Chips auch mehr oder weniger identisch sein. 

Es stimmt auch, dass besseres Equipment und höherwertige Wandler nicht mehr so stark auf die Signalqualität der Quelle reagieren wie es bei billigeren Geräten der Fall ist. Aber immerhin ist z.B. bei Naim selbst beim großen DAC der Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen Quellen noch zu hören (der hat jetzt aber keinen HDMI Anschluss).

Wenn du schreibst, dass im LowEnd es nicht auffällt und im HighEnd dank der Maßnahmen ebenfalls nicht, so stimmt dass somit schonmal zumindest auf HighEnd Seite nicht (es sei denn du schließt Naim ausdrücklich vom HighEnd aus ). Abgesehen davon, was ist mit dem ganzen Zeug dazwischen - wie z.B. Denon oder eben auch Marantz?

Bei AVRs ist es bislang - herstellerunabhängig nach meiner Hörerfahrung mit x Geräten - immer so gewesen, dass eine CD, abgespielt in einem BRP und digital mit dem AVR verbunden, über HDMI mitunter erheblich schlechter geklungen hat als über S/P-DIF! Einzig bei Denon mittels Zusatzkabel wurde HDMI schlagartig besser. 

Es wäre ja allen zukünftigen AVR Besitzern zu Gönnen, dass HDMI aufschießen kann - die Problematik mit der nicht vorhandenen Taktleitung kann aber so trotzdem nicht gelöst werden! Aber zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt sollte man das nur dann verwenden, wenn es nicht anders geht!


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Im High-End gibt es auch noch Taktgeneratoren und nicht nur Jitter Unterdrückung.
Mal davon abgesehen hilft die Fehlerkorrektur von HDMI reichlich wenig gegen Jitter.

Quintessenz des Ganzen ist aber:
Auch bei "digitalen" Übertragungen gibt es Unterschiede!


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*



soth schrieb:


> Quintessenz des Ganzen ist aber:
> Auch bei "digitalen" Übertragungen gibt es Unterschiede!



Genau dass ist es was ich versucht habe klar zu machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Also Marantz und Denon gehören zwar zur gleichen Holding, bauen aber unterschiedliche Produkte. Sonst hätte Marantz die getrennte Clock-Leitung und Denon das HDAM-Modul. Marantz verbaut auch einen Chip für die Clock.
Ich wollte mir aber eh mal den Unterschied mit und ohne DenonLink anhören.
Werd sowas mal für die nächste Session vorschlagen

Laut euch müsste jeder Denon mit Link besser klingen als die Marantz


----------



## mucka24 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Bin jetzt endlich auch wieder schlauer als vorher. Mit HDMI und der Ausgangsauflösung sowie Samplingrate nicht zu hoch eingestellt, sollte das evtl. auftretende Jittering nicht hörbar sein. Selbst audiophile Profis streiten darüber ob es hörbar ist, selbst mit weitaus höherwertiger Ausrüstung. Messbar im Kabel ist es allerdings unbestritten! 

Besser allerdings (neben absoluten Profi Lösungen wie AES) und wie Zappaesk bereits schrieb, ist wohl ein USB DAC, der asysnchron läuft und eine aufwendig programmierte Schnittstelle zur Reduzierung von Jitter besitzt (ein solches Gerät holt sowieso einen besseren Klang aus dem digitalen Signal heraus, als es ein standard AV Receiver je könnte). In Tests solcher Geräte wurde sogar ein Unterschied zwischen verschiedenen USB Kabeln gemessen, aber nicht gehört (es gibt richtig teure, speziell für die Audioübertragung).

Ich denke der Einsatz einer solchen aufwendigeren Lösung kann sich lohnen, wenn man viel dynamische sowie mittel und hochfrequente Musik hört, einen Raum ohne Hindernisse für den Klang und High End Lautsprecher verwendet. Ob man einen Unterschied hört, muss wohl jeder für sich nach einem Test feststellen (Vergleich Klang von Musik kein generierter Testton) mit Jitter an seiner Ausrüstung gegen Klang ohne Jitter, was schwierig umzusetzen ist, da zwei identische DACs zum Einsatz kommen müssen um neutral zu bleiben).

Mich persönlich reizt das jetzt auch einmal zu testen (hätte auch ein Oszilloskop zum Messen) und wie der klangliche Unterschied in der Praxis für meine Ohren tatsächlich ist. Im Winter vielleicht...


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*



mucka24 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt endlich auch wieder schlauer als vorher. Mit HDMI und der Ausgangsauflösung sowie Samplingrate nicht zu hoch eingestellt, sollte das evtl. auftretende Jittering nicht hörbar sein. Selbst audiophile Profis streiten darüber ob es hörbar ist, selbst mit weitaus höherwertiger Ausrüstung. Messbar im Kabel ist es allerdings unbestritten!


 
Das hat mit der Samplingrate nix zu tun. Im übrigen auch nicht mit der Frequenz der Musik.


----------



## mucka24 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Samplingrate nix zu tun. Im übrigen auch nicht mit der Frequenz der Musik.



Aber mit der Geschwindigkeit der Datenübertragung. Und das Jittering, also das Zittern des digitalen Signals beim Wechsel von einem Zustand in den anderen, welcher dann vom DAC durch die daraus enstandene "Unschärfe" fehlerhaft (z.B. 1 statt 0) bzw. nicht zum richtigen Zeitpunkt interpretiert wird, ist meiner Meinung nach, wenn es hörbar wäre, schwieriger bei niedrigen Frequenzen wahrzunehmen. 

In den Foren die sich hauptsächlich damit beschäftigen sind schon ellenlange Threads darüber entstanden, sowas möchte ich hier nicht provozieren und auf meiner Vermutung beharren bevor ich es nicht selbst gehört habe. Und damit meine ich nicht einfach einen Vergleich mit einem Abspielgerät welches z.B. Denon Link verwendet, gegen einen anderen Player oder eine analoge Verbindung, sondern einen Test unter Laborbedingungen, wo sämtliche Unterschiede, bis auf Fehler wie z.B. das Jittering eliminiert werden (Angleich dB, Unterschiedliche DACs etc.) und dieses natürlich blind.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Die Frequenz des Musikmaterials ist unabhängig von der Samplingrate! Das sind zwei völlig getrennte Dinge! Jitter ist auch nicht ein Fehler in dem Sinne, dass statt einer 0 eine 1 erkannt wird, sondern mehr eine art digitale Gleichlaufschwankung. Da spielt z.B. mit rein, dass das analoge (!) Signal, das nunmal der Datenübertragung dient, nicht ideal steile Anstiegszeiten hat und so eben der Zeitpunkt des Umschaltens verwischt wird. Das geschieht aber unabhängig von der Musik die Übertragen wird, sondern hat lediglich mit der Übertragung selbst zu tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Leute ich bitte Euch, es ist dem TE ja nun nicht gerade zuträglich mit den ganzen Abschweifungen und hilft ihm auch keinen Cent weiter


----------



## mucka24 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Das die Frequenz unabhängig von der Samplingrate ist, ist mir klar, habe mich da vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Die "Informationsdichte" ist aber geringer, korrigiere mich bitte falls ich falsch liege. Und das Signal ist Digital (halt nicht optimal wegen den nicht ideal steilen Anstiegszeiten, wäre es nicht digital  müsste es ja nicht durch einen DAC laufen). Und zu dem Jittering meinte ich nicht, dass es bie niedrigen Frequenzen nicht auftritt, sondern weniger hörbar ist. Und die Hörbarkeit ist ja letztendlich dass, worum es uns geht.

Edit: Dr. Bakterius hat recht. Dennoch hat das Thema mein Interesse geweckt und ich werde Versuchen mir in einem Test selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

können es auf den Diskussions-Fred verlegen


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Oktober 2013)

Der Doc hat recht. Deswegen nur eins noch: das Signal ist natürlich analog und nicht digital. Lediglich die darin enthaltenden Informationen sind digital. Es handelt sich immer um eine analoge Übertragung! Das ist quasi die Quintessenz des Ganzen! Gäbe es so etwas wie ein digitales Signal, dann gäbe es auch keine Unterschiede!

Bei Bedarf einfach ne PN schicken , da können wir gerne weitermachen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

och lass die Leute doch mitlesen. ich glaube das interessiert viele hier.


----------



## mucka24 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

Gut, wenn ich meinem E-Technik Professor im 3. Semester erzählt hätte, ein PCM Signal sei ein analoges, hätte er mich aus dem Vorlesungsraum geschmissen .

Hier ein Link zu Wikipedia: Puls-Code-Modulation

Dass das Signal im Kabel keine idealen "Kanten" aufweist ist klar, aber das Signal ist digital und wird vom DAC entsprechend interpretiert. Also Entscheidung ob 0 oder 1 in einem definierten Punkt der Kurve.


----------



## BloodySuicide (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Soundkarte am AV Receiver anschließen?*

ich glaube Zappi hat sich echt doof ausgedrückt und meinte, dass es trotz alledem ein beeinflussbares elektrisches Signal ist.

bitte nach hier verlegen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/39940-sound-diskussionsthread.html


----------

